# TCS switch threads



## Ramjet (Feb 24, 2020)

I recently acquired a '70 Judge with a M20 trans and I noticed oil leaking from the TCS switch - now I know why. Upon removal, it become quite apparent that the threads were stripped. Are there any trans experts that could recommend what to do? The only thing I could think of is removing the side cover and installing a heli-coil. The threads look like they're 9/16" X 18. I don't know if the heli-coil would interfere with the operation of the mechanism inside the trans. Can the side cover be removed in the car?
Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ramjet said:


> I recently acquired a '70 Judge with a M20 trans and I noticed oil leaking from the TCS switch - now I know why. Upon removal, it become quite apparent that the threads were stripped. Are there any trans experts that could recommend what to do? The only thing I could think of is removing the side cover and installing a heli-coil. The threads look like they're 9/16" X 18. I don't know if the heli-coil would interfere with the operation of the mechanism inside the trans. Can the side cover be removed in the car?
> Thanks!


That sounds like a job you may want to take to a qualified trans shop. The side cover can be removed as that holds the shift forks - if that is the cover you are referring to. You want the trans/shift levers in neutral position to remove and a new gasket to re-install.

I don't think the heli-coil should interfere if not sunk too deep, but perhaps with the cover off, it would be easy enough to check. There are other ways to get the job done, not just heli-coil. Take a look through this selection and you may find something that could work easier and better. I see some "self cutting" inserts that maybe could be ground/trimmed the width of the transmission case, a little JB Weld put on the outside, and then inserted into the case. Let it cure, and then install your TCS. Just a thought.









McMaster-Carr


McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




www.mcmaster.com


----------

